# Being without electricity provider



## tjimm (Oct 25, 2013)

I accidentially cancelled my electricity subscription one month too early, so now it will end on the 1st of July instead of on the 1st of August. 

Does this mean that I won´t have any electricity for the last month? Does anyone know if it is possible to signup for a one month deal?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you called your electricity provider and asked them? It seems to me that the actual supplier of electrons would be the most authoritative source on this particular question.

You'd think that they would be happy to take your money for another month, but this is Germany, so more than likely they'll charge you for 1-31 August but given processing time on the order won't supply the electricity itself until 15 September.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If you are without self-selected provider for any period of time, you will automatically receive electricity from the default provider for your area (mostly the ex-monopolist incumbents) at a default rate. That is usually pretty costly, so it is in your own interest to avoid this situation. But for just one month, I guess you have no other choice.
At least you will never be without power - and you will learn from your mistake!


----------



## macaiwood (Jun 22, 2015)

I think you have to ask your problem to your electricity provider.


----------

